# In something of a predicament, need advice



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

So for the past few months, I've been in numerous financial ruts. Some of which have caused me to stop working out altogether because I felt I wouldn't have the food to repair my body as I was barely sustaining it. This of course, drove me into a depression as I lost mass, fast.

Now I'm in another temporary rut, but I really don't want to stop and lose my progress yet again.

As far as cheapest food and sustenance goes, this is what I've been doing-

Eggs 8-12 a day (protein)
White rice 3-4 times a day (about 1 cup serving each time, comes out to about 1200-1600 cals a day) 
Multivitamin + what remains of random hoarded supplements.
Olive oil (fats + extra cals)
Butter (fats + extra cals)


Now my question is, are there any other extremely cheap macro dense foods anyone can recommend? I've been buying eggs and rice extremely cheap in bulk, and so far it works pretty well. It'd be nice to throw something else in that is pretty cheap for the time being.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2014)

I find boneless chicken thighs for $1.99 / Lb US. Buy in bulk & freeze.

Dry pinto beans cooked overnight on low in a slow cooker (there's a separate thread on this site about how to cook 'em) is another cheap food source thats got far more fiber than white rice & also a bit of protein, plus dirt cheap.

Natty peanut butter (Skippy makes a version) is one more idea off the top. Good fat source, very calorically dense & tastes like awesome.

Hope these help a bit & hope you find your footing, Mate.


----------



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

I guess I should mention that I lean more towards the paleo way of eating as much as possible and in that respect means I stray away from legumes, sugars (I like to keep my test and taste buds in check), and most gluten containing grains.

Thanks for the post though man.


----------



## mistah187 (Jun 7, 2014)

Trying to gain size on a strict diet is tough. You have to eat more of good food. Being on a strict diet and being broke is next to impossible. U r gonna have to open up ur diet options to gain size on the cheap.  I tell everyone who is looking to get big cheap to.look up "big on a budget with the ox" on youtube. Nice basic foods for 50 bux a week that u can gain some good weight, Def maintain what ya got.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MNctsEFp7Zs


----------



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

At this point that's all I'm trying to do. Just maintain until things get better and not have to stop working out altogether.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sadly, you can get the most calories per dollar at McDonald's.  :-(


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

u can add cans of chicken, and thats all i can say as oatmeal is out with "paleo" and so rice and eggs, and veggies are it, can u drink milk? whole milk! hell Bill Pearl was a known as lactovegitarian, and only ate eggs, diary, veggies and had fruit juice.... and he was a monster.... but also juiced so thats another story haha


----------



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

Milk was a staple in my life growing up, I used to drink the stuff like water. At about the age of 20 or so I started to become lactose intolerant, and milk started giving me crazy shits along with acne, and it also gave me brain fog. I try to abstain from it now but if I'm looking to cram down another 100 cals or so I'll drink a cup from time to time. Other than that, I avoid it for all the sugar that's in it, and all the other crap.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 7, 2014)

No need to quit working out bud. Look, if prisoners can make it work on their diet, I'm sure you can find a way. Eat lots of eggs, eat lots of Peanut Butter sandwiches and bananas, buy bulk ground beef and bags of red potatoes. Where there's a will there's way. Hell, eat mac and cheese for calories, carbs and protein. you don't have to eat expensive food to be big and strong, my man.


----------



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> No need to quit working out bud. Look, if prisoners can make it work on their diet, I'm sure you can find a way. Eat lots of eggs, eat lots of Peanut Butter sandwiches and bananas, buy bulk ground beef and bags of red potatoes. Where there's a will there's way. Hell, eat mac and cheese for calories, carbs and protein. you don't have to eat expensive food to be big and strong, my man.



Very true, Charlie Bronson comes to mind. Thanks for the post man, I'm going to see if I can snag a good deal on ground beef and potatoes for sure.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 7, 2014)

Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast, Chicken breast........................................................................................................








..................Or Chicken thighs


----------



## Onrek (Jun 7, 2014)

After watching that vid mistah187 posted, I think I'm making the switch to thighs for that extra fat. Learned something new today!


----------



## Seeker (Jun 7, 2014)

Chicken breasts are not cheap bro. Pretty Fukin expensive based on his budgets. Eggs, oats, thighs, potatoes, ground beef, tuna, peanut butter, bananas, whole milk. You can probably get all these foods and eat well for a reasonable price.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Chicken breasts are not cheap bro. Pretty Fukin expensive based on his budgets. Eggs, oats, thighs, potatoes, ground beef, tuna, peanut butter, bananas, whole milk. You can probably get all these foods and eat well for a reasonable price.



That's why I eat chicken thighs. They taste better anyway


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 7, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Chicken breasts are not cheap bro. Pretty Fukin expensive based on his budgets. Eggs, oats, thighs, potatoes, ground beef, tuna, peanut butter, bananas, whole milk. You can probably get all these foods and eat well for a reasonable price.




@ $2/lb you're talking $0.50 per 25grams of protein....... 


200lb man @ 12% bf = 176lbm = 176g protein / day DIVIDED by 25g = 7 (4oz uncooked) servings of chicken breast per day
7 servings * 135calories = 950 cals per day
7 servings per day * 7days * $0.50 per serving = $24.50 per week


Obviously you wouldn't get all your protein from chicken breast, but if you did it would only be $24.5 per week. Considering fats and carbs are A LOT cheaper per gram & per calorie a 4,000cal diet could easily be only $50/week with all chicken protein. Not bad in my book


----------



## losieloos (Jun 7, 2014)

Alternate a whole food meal with a replacement meal shake. 3 whole food meals and 3 meal replacement shake meal a day. Bam 6 meals. That's as cheap  as you can get.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jun 7, 2014)

Since protein is the most expensive lower the protein intake to your bodyweight and up the carbs and fat since they are cheaper.

Cheap protein:
Ground turkey is the cheapest
Chicken thighs
Ground beef
Pork



I buy them from sams you get good deals there. WalMart works too.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jun 8, 2014)

Walmart protein powder 15.99 2lbs 23 grams of protein a ton of servings


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 8, 2014)

Costco 100 percent whey, 35bucks 27pro per serving  80 or so servings.
Kidney beans, bargain stores have a can for 3 for 98c.
Turkey breasts from winco occasionally are 99c pound, I bought 40 pounds.

I was on budget and ate 4k cals for about 300 a month. Lots of turkey and cabbage in tortilla, tuna with sweet potatos.


----------

